
What is difference between memoization and dynamic programming? - tosh
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6184869/what-is-difference-between-memoization-and-dynamic-programming
======
bthornbury
May have just been the text book I had, but I always had an easier time
understanding dynamic programming implemented with memoization rather than
tabulation.

Given a well-implemented hash-table, the performance differences generally
seemed negligible as well. I didn't understand why it wasn't taught this way
to begin with.

This stackoverflow answer only gives vague statements about how tabulation may
be more performant than memoization, recursion overhead can generally be
avoided with an iterative implementation (not always easy). Does anyone have
concrete examples of when tabulation would be preferred?

